# Adding vegetables to Food



## lancewil27 (Aug 19, 2010)

I googled best vegaetables for dogs and found many that stated the following::
thanks
Ken and Wilbur



The best vegetables for dogs from the standpoint of health benefits would be the cruciferous ones such as broccoli, cabbage, cauliflower, and Brussels sprouts, although these are some of the most difficult to digest.
Always serve these vegetables cooked to increase digestibility. You can also serve your dog cooked green beans, zucchini, and squash as well as green, leafy vegetables such as spinach. It's probably best to avoid the higher glycemic vegetables such as potatoes since they're more limited in health value and may help to promote weight gain. It's best to add vegetables to your dog's diet gradually since sudden dietary changes can precipitate stomach upset or diarrhea.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Veggies do absolutely nothing for dogs. You can give it to them for a treat if they like it, but they derive no nutrients from it. Biologically they can't process it.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

PUNKem733 said:


> Veggies do absolutely nothing for dogs. You can give it to them for a treat if they like it, but they derive no nutrients from it. Biologically they can't process it.


Absolutely 100% accurate. People tend to equate canine nutrition w/ human nutrition. 2 different species. Different nutirional requirements.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

Yeah...pretty much no point in adding veggies to your dogs diet.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Ken, You are doing the best you can by your dog by giving him quality kibble and adding in canned salmon or mackerel and occassional green beans because they love them, the only thing that would be a step up from this is to go completely raw. You love Wilbur with all your heart and he knows that.


----------



## lancewil27 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi All
The veggies were not so much for nutrition, but for fiber when I feed my dog Wilbur canned salmon or sardines...To help the digestive system for bowel stimulation..


Research states

green beans 1 cup..4 grams of fiber,,32 calories,,9 grams carbs..


thanks to everyone for helping me keep my best buddy healthy
Ken and Wilbur


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

This is interesting.

The Best Vegetables for Dogs: Should Your Dog Be Eating More of the Green Stuff? - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

I knew of a person that was feeding a dog wit most of its diets of papaya and its seeds :frown: 

Thankfully for the dog he only stayed a few weeks in that house, but I don't know to who was given.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

If you're feeding kibble, I don't see any reason for the addition as kibble has plenty of it. If you are just supplementing a kibble diet, I would go with meat. I supplement with 100%/95% meats from Evangers and Wellness with Evangers game meats being my favorite (as far as canned dog food goes). 

I also use canned salmon, mackerel, and sardines. I also feed a boiled egg twice a week or so. I would say my daily kibble/supplement ratio is about 60/40.


----------

